# How to get to Volume/Library/Application Support/ProApps on OSX 10.8.3



## KarmaDnB (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Im fairly new to the mac world but am loving it thus far... im trying to install logic and patch it but i can't seem to get to this folder... Volume/Library/Application Support/ProApps 

Anyone know how i can get there??

Thanks

KarmaDnB


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 16, 2013)

That Library folder is at the root level of your boot drive.
From the Finder, choose your drive from the sidebar of the finder window.
If you are not familiar yet with using the Finder, click on the Mac (smiley) face at the left end of the dock. You'll get a Finder window.
Left side is the sidebar, so click on your drive, under Devices.
You'll see a list of the directory on your hard drive. Double-click Library, and then double-click the Application Support.
And, you'll see the ProApps folder.

There's several other methods to get to that folder, so experiment a little. 

One hint for the example that you asked about: Ignore the word "Volume", as the path is really /Library/Application Support/ProApps


----------



## KarmaDnB (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! i have been trying to get into this for sooooo long now!!! 
I now finally have Logic installed on my mac and working perfectly!!!

Respect!!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2013)

KarmaDnB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im fairly new to the mac world but am loving it thus far &#8230;.
> 
> ...



Then consider getting the book OS X Mountain Lion: The Missing Manual. It is well written, funny at time and a great OS x reference book (for future lookups). After reading this book you'll be almost a Mac guru.


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 26, 2013)

DeltaMac said:


> That Library folder is at the root level of your boot drive.
> From the Finder, choose your drive from the sidebar of the finder window.
> If you are not familiar yet with using the Finder, click on the Mac (smiley) face at the left end of the dock. You'll get a Finder window.
> Left side is the sidebar, so click on your drive, under Devices.
> ...


thank you so much!!


----------

